# استفسار عن الحفارات



## ألم للصمت اسبااااب (12 أغسطس 2008)

مساكم خير ....

عندي بعض الاسئلة

عن انواع الحفارات المستعملة بالحفر الابار المياة 

ما هو الافضل الامريكية او الروسية وما هي مميزات الحفارة الجديدة 

وما هي المصلحات اللي اسمعها مثل 

الفيلنج - روتري - راس الحفر محبب - الخ 

افيدونا وشاكرة لكم 

ألم للصمت اسباااااااب 
​


----------



## تمسوح (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في تصميم هيكل حفارة


----------

